# Which would be best for a student, desktop or laptop? Mac or PC?



## brittanylyle1994 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all! I'm Brittany and I just joined the forum. I'm about to start my first year of college in August and I'm looking to get a computer of my own to do my photo, video, and audio editing on. I was originally going to get a laptop, but as I was reading a couple of different threads on here I saw most everyone saying that a desktop would be better.

I plan on using the Adobe Production Premium Suite and Lightroom if that helps all you lovely tech gurus out there.

Thanks for your help!

Brittany


----------



## ClickAddict (Jul 30, 2012)

As a photographer, a desktop is usually always better.  Because for the same amount of $$ invested you will typically get a much more powerful desktop and better screen.  So for anyone looking to buy a PC/Laptop for photography, the desktop wins out.  However, you mentioned you were a frist year student.  I'd be willing to wager that the laptop will come in handy at the college immensely for other classes and such.  Considering that, I'd suggest to get a laptop (PC/MAC is not a debate I want to get into)  And by the time you're done college, it would be a good idea then to upgrade your machine anyway and I'd go for a desktop after that.


----------



## Freeheart (Jul 30, 2012)

Adobe software is well supported on both the Mac and Windows platforms, either would be a good option for the software you intend to use. I run Linux, Mac and Windows at home, in both laptop and desktop forms so I think I can make a fair comparison.

The Mac vs PC question will come down to your experience. If you know Windows, there's less of a learning curve. Same if you know Mac. If you're experienced with both, consider all of the other things you may want to do and let that make your decision.



> I'm looking to get a computer of my own to do my photo, video, and audio editing on​



​This makes me think you do not already have your own computer. If this is the case, I'd say "Go with a laptop." I prefer my desktop for "heavy lifting" because they're easier to upgrade and cheaper meaning more computing bang for the buck. However, if you've only got one computer, the ability to take it on the road beats the marginal gains in performance. Most people simply do not need "all the power they can afford" and laptops these days offer great performance. A laptop you buy at Walmart or Best Buy will very likely offer you more performance than "someone else's computer that's a few years old".

Finally, budget will factor in. Mac systems are more expensive than Windows systems with the same power. They are usually better constructed though and if you add Apple Care support (which is included on new machines for a while) nearly every problem you have can be handled simply, from one source. Support on Windows PCs is easier to find, but (like mechanics) the myriad of people offering it have various levels of competence. Most new laptops on the Windows platform offer warranties as well, but the better known brands are often much better when support is needed.


----------



## brittanylyle1994 (Jul 30, 2012)

@Click Addict- I probably should have included that I have an iPad to use at school to keep my load light and always have quick access to my stuff. (Gotta love Graduation Presents! Lol)


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

I agree that for a student, a laptop is probably essential these days, but if you can cover your portable needs with your iPad, then it might be a good idea to get a good desktop.
As mentioned, you can get more power for you money with a desktop, but more importantly, when dealing with photo/video etc, is that a laptop is not going to be a consistent work station.  Most of them have screens that look different, depending on the viewing angle...so if you don't tilt the screen exactly the same each time, you won't be consistent.  If you sit down to edit in different locations, the screen will look different and you won't be consistent.  

The key to a good photo editing workstation, is to have a good monitor that is calibrated (you need a calibration device) and that is in a stable location where the light doesn't change all the time.  So, one solution would be to get a desktop monitor and use a laptop as the CPU...that way, you get the best of both worlds (except the power for your money, but you know what I mean).


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2012)

Does your college or university have any computer guidelines for students ? I bet they do have "something" written, someplace on the web. I bet either a Mac or a PC will work, as long as it's fairly modern. MY suggestion would be a laptop, so you can CARRY IT around to various places (library, other dorms, the quad, the Memorial Union building,etc.) and work wherever. A DESKTOP machine means you'll always have to be back at your room to use it....and that's kind of "mehhhh."

Good luck in college! Tear it up, girl!


----------



## brittanylyle1994 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ok, so from what I'm getting, it would be better to go with a desktop. Do you guys have any recommendations?

@Derrel- I will try to tear it up... But not too much. Lol that made me laugh so hard! I don't think anyone's ever told me to tear it up. Haha


----------



## CCericola (Jul 30, 2012)

If you are going to live in a dorm a desktop is harder to steal then a laptop. Not that you are going to a crime ridden university or anything but, with communal living, things happen. I had a TV stolen my freshman year.

 Make it a big heavy desktop. And buy a big old, 50lb CRT


----------



## sapper6fd (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm just going to copy a post I made in another thread similar to this - the principal still applies.

In all honesty, a descent PC with a high end monitor will perform as well or better than a Mac for less $$$. Mac has been stereotyped as an editing platform for years which is why it's so popular among photographers and videographers. The monitors on Macs are some of the best in the world for detail is another reason they are so popular for editing.  At the end of the day the same software is available for PC and Mac from the same developer with the same features (although I'm sure there are more professional video editing suites for the Mac that the PC). 

Go PC with a high end monitor, save the money you would spend on a Mac for better glass.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't go with a mac for sure.  Especially because you don't have tons of cash to throw around, for the same amount of money you can get a newer, better performing PC than a mac.  Macs look more appealing, that's why they cost a LOT more.  Their high price has nothing to do with "build quality" or "performance."  

I don't know what you budget is but for 1000 bucks you can get a sweet desktop pc that will do most things for you.
Problem is, if you want to edit movies at 1080p, 2k or 4k, you're going to need a faster rig than what you can get for a grand.  Otherwise your editing will go pretty slow and painfully.  And for photography, a good monitor is a must, otherwise all of your colors will be messed up.


----------



## ThrowbacK (Jul 30, 2012)

I recently bought an Alienware M11x R3.
Unfortunately, Dell discounted this line of laptop. 

If you manage to find a new one, you won't regret it.

Also keep in mind that, even a Macbook Air should fit your needs. Macbook Air's have a big advantage which is size and weight.
Carrying heavy books around are not fun and it gets worst if you have a heavy laptop.


----------



## CCericola (Jul 30, 2012)

If you are good at fixing a swapping out equipment (yourself, it will get expensive if you have to pay someone to do it for you), Go PC. I went Mac because of a few reasons. The computer lab in the art department was Mac so I didn't have to learn 2 sets of commands to do the same thing (this was before intel macs). So working at the lab then saving my files and finishing working at my dorm was easier. (Using a zip drive, yeah, I'm old). So I got a used power mac and used my student discount for software. I have been a mac user ever since. I end up buying a new computer about every 7 years. If I switched to PC now I would have to re purchase all my software. And face it, macs are pretty

Now days there is not so much of a difference between mac and pc so get what you can afford and what you feel comfortable with. Personally I would have loved a laptop more. I could have worked on projects anywhere and I would not have been tied down to my dorm room or my annoying roommate that got mad because I didn't believe in the power of crystals!


----------



## pic_chick (Jul 30, 2012)

I own and use a laptop to run adobe light room and Photoshop the number one thing I hate is the screen.  On the screen of most laptops hue sharpness and brightness all change when you move your head from the center of the screen left right and up and down. So to edit a photo I have to sit in the same spot start to stop or I will end up readjusting everything as it will appear to be off just because I leaned one way or the other. My desktop's screen does not do this.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Jul 31, 2012)

I think the only way to justify a laptop for photos would be if you could afford to buy one of the new macs with the retina display.  True sickness as far as a display goes.  Other then that, I'd go desktop.  The display really is the most important factor here.  I can attest that when I look at pictures at work they all look flat and boring because those monitors suck.  At home, they look ten times better because the screen is that much better.  Apart from that, any good computer builder can get you what you need: a good monitor, tons of storage, and plenty of RAM (at least 8GB I would say).


----------

